# Netgear WGT624 Repeatedly Drops All Connections



## watterzz (Apr 1, 2008)

I have cable internet routed from the cable modem to the Netgear WGT624 Wireless Router. There is not a computer plugged directly into wireless router. There are three computers connected wirelessly: desktop running Vista Ultimate, laptop running Vista Home Premium, and Mac running OSX.

At seemingly random times the connection will drop on all three computers. If I reset the router, the connection is restored. The only security on the router is WAP. I have tried changing configuration settings on the router and changed channels, etc. The router location is good.

My check after I change settings is to go to seaworld.com...for some reason that crashes it every time.

Any help is greatly appreciated. I just can't figure out where to go from here and couldn't find anything online for my problem.

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I'd connect one with a wired connection to the router to see if when the wireless drops the wired connection drops too, or keeps working.

Some things you can try here.


Change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

